

We demand a vapid, condescending, meaningless response to patent petition - zeratul
https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitions#!/petition/we-demand-vapid-condescending-meaningless-politically-safe-response-petition/

======
zeratul
Here is White House reaction to this petition:

<http://www.nextgov.com/nextgov/ng_20111104_3070.php>

